# Detroit Crew - Fuse in Rochester Mich, Tues 11/11



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

For those who attended last time I got a herf together in downtown Rochester, this is the cigar lounge we ended up at. For any newcomer, they have a great martini bar, and an excellent cigar loung upstairs. Drink prices are reasonable and the help is, well, easy on the eyes.

Fuse Lounge & Bar
227 Main Street
Rochester, MI 48307
248-652-2585

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Ro...&zipcode=48307

I get off work around 4PM. Since Fuse doesn't open until 5PM, I will probably grab a bite to eat at either Main Street Billiards (two doors down) or Red Knapps and head to Fuse right when they open.

I hope to see you there!!!

Mike


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Herf is tomorrow!!! Hope to see some gorillas there.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Do you know if you have to be 20 or 21? I won't be 21 until May 8, but I figure if you have to be 18 I'd be fine or I could probably get in without an ID. I'll have a DD of course, somebody who has a nice humidor packed with goodies.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Should be fine, don't ask don't tell:ss


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

snowboardin58 said:


> Do you know if you have to be 20 or 21? I won't be 21 until May 8, but I figure if you have to be 18 I'd be fine or I could probably get in without an ID. I'll have a DD of course, somebody who has a nice humidor packed with goodies.


Well, They only carded people who ordered alcohol. There was nobody at the door or anything. I think you should be fine. Plus, I doubt they'll want to annoy the whole group by kicking one of us out because of a policy rather than the law.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Darn you Detroit people holding herfs when I'm unavailable! See you next time I hope.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

DPD6030 said:


> Darn you Detroit people holding herfs when I'm unavailable! See you next time I hope.


Sorry you can't make this one. I hope to see you at the next one. Second Tuesday of the month in Rochester.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ahh crap, I guess it doesn't matter for me because I have a meeting at 7 anyway. Hopefully there will be one during my Spring Break or some weekend so I can drive out and meet up with you all. There's quite a few people in my dorm alone, and many others I've met this year who would fit in perfectly on this forum.

Have a great time guys! When I get out there I will have to bring you some smokes from the shop here in East Lansing. They do have some impressive house blends.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Folks, 

Dan was not kidding. I got bombed something serious last night. Dan hit me with 7 aged CCs including a Hoyo Des Duex, Party Short, RASS, and more. I will get a full list and some pics up as soon as I can. Please give Mr Hardcz some ring guage. He deserves them.

For those who made it, I really enjoyed your company. This month we had a little lighter turnout, but one of my coworkers generously picked up the tab for our drinks. His name is Ron, and he is not a CS member, but I would suggest we make sure he has some decent smokes waiting for him next time. I know I'll have something for him.

For those who missed out, the wait isn't too long for next time. Second Tuesday of the month is our schedule. I hope to see you in December!


Thanks again guys,
Mike


----------

